# MESSERSCHMITT Bf 108 AIRCRAFT



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

*CONSTRUCTION OF MESSERSCHMITT Bf 108 AIRCRAFT AUGSBURG, GERMANY *

* *


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## bobolex (Oct 2, 2020)

The first link seems to be broken, but the second one works.

It's very interesting indeed, very pedagogical in a German kind of way 

At the end of the film (and of the assembly line), Bf 108 D-ICRO is rolled out, as well as several with Wehrmacht codes : WL-IQJW, for instance. This should help date the film quite precisely, but I would guess between 1936 and 1938.


----------

